# First Pen



## turn81

Hey all!  I thought I would pop up a quick photo and share my first pen!   It's by no means perfect, but given this is the first project I have ever turned....I would say that I am happy.  I'm open to critique and advice.....I am pretty excited to turn some more!   





Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## turn81

And I went with a cocobolo for my second.  




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jim15

Great start. They look good.


----------



## turn81

Jim15 said:


> Great start. They look good.





Thanks Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## kruzzer

Looks like your off to a good start...keep it up


----------



## jallan

Two good looking pens for your first start.


----------



## jcm71

Good start.  Be careful with that Cocobolo.


----------



## turn81

kruzzer said:


> Looks like your off to a good start...keep it up





Thank you Rich!   


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## turn81

jallan said:


> Two good looking pens for your first start.





Thanks Jerald. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## turn81

BURLMAN said:


> Good start.  Be careful with that Cocobolo.





Thanks John.   Is it tricky?  I found this blank turned quite nicely.   


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KCW

turn81 said:


> BURLMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good start.  Be careful with that Cocobolo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John.   Is it tricky?  I found this blank turned quite nicely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app
Click to expand...


He is probably referring to the allergy that quite a few people develop to it.


----------



## E77

Loving the finished for a first pen you already winning!


----------



## Beautys_Beast

Pens look good. 

Buy a two x four, cut into segments, and practice applying CA glue finish. If you want to make them not so bland, use a few drops of food coloring first to "Die" them. 

Also, the Slimline is a great pen kit to learn on. Somewhere around here is a great post about throwing away the center band and making your own. It really opens up the uses for the slimline pen.

Buy a few cheap acrylic blanks. You can get them for a couple bucks each at PSI. They are great to learn on, and give you a variety of colors you can't get from wood.

Lastly, and certainly not least important. Pen turning is HIGHLY addictive. It can lead to episodes of spousal anger, and long periods of being financially impaired. Proceed at your own risk. You have been warned.


----------

